
Shrink your JavaScript with the Google Compiler Rails Plugin - jmonegro
http://www.zurb.com/article/311/shrink-your-javascript-with-the-google-co
======
jsdalton
I heard the news about the Google Closure library last week, but I completely
missed the release of this javascript compiler API.

I understand that it compresses your JS pretty well, but what of the
"optimizations"? Has anyone benchmarked or tested the performance of
javascript code after it was compiled?

